# USB device not recognized



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

i've been using this flash drive for maybe 7 months without problems on my pc. yesterday i saved some files (.htm file with some javascript) on it and since then it has been on my desk, doing nothing but sit there.

i plugged it in just now and i get this "USB Device Not Recognized" message.

i dont get it. what happened and what should i do?

thanks for any help!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you get that message every time you plug in that flash drive? If so, do you get the same message with any other USB devices? Have you tried another USB port?


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

hah..... it works now. wonder what happened... well, thanks anyway for reply indoril. i appreciate it!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear it's working now.


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

hello! its a month later and i've run into the same problem again only now with my card reader. maybe it will be ok once i restart the computer, but could you possibly tell me why this is happening?

thanks!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I believe what's most probably happening is described in this article:
USB port may stop working after removing or inserting USB device

Other possibilities:
1. USB Devices May Not Work After You Unplug a Downstream USB Hub from the Host Controller
2. A USB device is not recognized if you attach it immediately after your Windows XP-based computer comes out of standby or hibernation
3. A USB device that is connected to a USB 2.0 hub is not detected in Windows XP Service Pack 2, Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1, or Windows Server 2003 x64 versions
4. FIX: Fast swap of USB devices may cause USB host controller to stop functioning in Windows XP

If you have pre-SP1 Windows XP:
You Receive a "USB Device Not Recognized" Error Message When You Resume Your Computer from Suspend or Hibernation

Additional troubleshooting resource:
General USB troubleshooting in Windows XP


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

oh okay, thanks for all the links explaining why this is happening! 

very helpful


----------



## Klasper (Oct 5, 2006)

Forgive me for ressurecting this old thead, but I just recently started having this very same issue. I use wireless internet and recently bought a d-link adapter to connect to my home network. It was working fine for a couple of days and then i updated my video card drivers and reset my machine. When I reset it the light on the adapter that lets you know that it's on just turned off and i got that usb device not recognized error. I try plugging my flash drive into a port and get the same error. Here's the funny part though..the keyboard i was using was usb and worked perfectly and so did my wireless mouse receiver. Then i plug in a completely different usb wireless device and it reads it just fine. What would you guys suggest in this situation?


----------



## ymhuang (Jul 15, 2008)

USB port may stop working after removing or inserting USB device

Does any one know above article apply to Windows Vista SP1 too? 

The article only say it applies to below OSes -

* Microsoft Windows XP Professional
* Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1
* Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Standard Edition (32-bit x86)
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Enterprise Edition (32-bit x86)
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Datacenter Edition (32-bit x86)
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Web Edition
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Enterprise Edition for Itanium-based Systems
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Datacenter Edition for Itanium-Based Systems
* Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1

But it also talk about how to do in Vista, I am wondering does the same issue happen on Vista too. 

I met a issue that USB HUB cannot enumerate USB device if I repeatedly reboot my Vista SP1 system. But to reactive USB host controller in device manage or to restart my system can enumerate USB device.


----------

